# 
, !      .       ? -      . ,  !!!

----------

" "?  ,  ,  ?

----------

> " "?  ,  ,  ?


 .

----------

,    50.30,

----------

[QUOTE= ]

!      ? :Frown:

----------


## degna

>

----------

> 


      ? :Frown:

----------


## degna

> ?


              ,      ,

----------

> ?


**,       " ".    ,   - : **        ,  **, **      , ** -      .

----------

.

! :yes:

----------

> **,       " ".


- -     .
    ?      ,   ?

----------

> - -     .
>     ?


,

----------

> ,



    ,          .
  ???

----------


## ML

(-)      (, ),   -    .   -  ,      ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## ML

,   ,      ,      1998-.  -           .   :Smilie:

----------

,     ,         ?          - , ,        ,    .    ?    .
 !

----------

> ?


.

----------

, , !  !)

----------

,   - ,   ..,     (   . )    (. ),      ?       - ,         .
     -      ,         .      .           (?)  ?
   .

----------

> -


.

----------

!   ,  ,    . 
         ?        13001.  . ..        ,     : : -         .       ?               ?                         .         ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

,         ? .   !!!       13001.

----------

.     .    ,      .

----------

.          ,    .   ,      ,     13001   ! ?

----------

,     .  .

----------

,           .       ,              51.53.24   .   !!

----------


## KSY831

! ,     ,   (. 11001)     ? (..                   ).
   :
1.     ,     ? 
2.            ?    (  -       ?)

----------

.

----------


## KSY831

!   :
-              (. 11001).        ,          ...   ,     (    ),       ...

----------

?    .         .

----------

